# Undereye Help/Opinions Please



## bellaxo812 (Jun 3, 2010)

I need help/opinions/suggestions with how to properly conceal under eye circles. 

The bf's mom has really dark undereye circles. She said she's always had them (genetics), but as she got older she says they have gotten darker. I finally had her sit down and see what I could do as far as concealing them with makeup, and for the most part, I think I did a decent job. Only problem is, since she's older, to really cover the circles, I really had to use a lot of product. I liked the way it looked in the pictures, but I felt like in person, it was to cakey. Do I make sense? I want it to look natural in person, not obvious that she is trying to hide something. 

I used yellow neutralizer from Ben Nye under her eyes, applied Cinema Secrets Cream Foundation, and then went over it again with MAC studio finish concealer. Should I have used a different color for the neutralizer? Maybe orange? Maybe the neutralizer is too dry and I should mix some lotion into to give it a creamier texture?

Here are the before and after pics. Lighting is different since I started out doing her makeup with natural light and then it got too dark. I would really appreciate any feedback and suggestions on what to use. Thanks!!

*BEFORE*





*AFTER*





I told her she will be my project until I get this figured out lol.


----------



## marusia (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh oh! finally one I know! LOL

I don't have bags, but I DO have super hyperpigmentation under my eyes,no matter what I do. yellow toned concealers help me a lot, but this tutorial blows my mind, and I never would have thought about it. I love watching guys put on makeup!

YouTube - Make under eye bags disappear!


----------



## bad girl glam (Jun 3, 2010)

you did a good job on her makeup! she appears way more youthful now!  i would use a salmon colored (peachy) concealer and work down in a triangular motion instead of sweeping the product right under the eye.


----------



## Pannekoek (Jun 3, 2010)

I also think a salmon colored concealer would be better since her dark circles are not very blue or purple but more beige. So something with a little more pink in it would counteract, i think?

Also, using a sunscreen under her eyes might help lighten them a bit after a while. Dark circles are genetic but they can be aggravated overtime due to sun exposure. I guess that made them darken as she got older.

But i have to say, you did a really good job! She looks very classy with the makeup on


----------



## dulcekitty (Jun 3, 2010)

I second the salmon colored concealer... you'll find you'll use a lot, lot less product if you have the right undertone, which should get rid of the caking.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Would Ben Nye's mellow orange work as a peachy/salmon concealer?


----------



## miss_supra (Jun 4, 2010)

Salmon/pink is great for blue/purple dark circles. Yellow/orange is the best for hyperpigmentation like you see here.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_supra* 

 
_Salmon/pink is great for blue/purple dark circles. Yellow/orange is the best for hyperpigmentation like you see here._

 
Thanks, that's what I have trouble with, is remembering what color is best for what.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions but her makeup looks great! You did a really nice job


----------



## User38 (Jun 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bad girl glam* 

 
_you did a good job on her makeup! she appears way more youthful now! i would use a salmon colored (peachy) concealer and work down in a triangular motion instead of sweeping the product right under the eye._

 

Ditto!  I too think a salmon color might be the way to go for more perfection. Mix it with eye cream to make it smoother and then spritz with Fix and finish off with a bit of LM Secret Brightening powder.. it is THE bomb for making concealer really stay and deflect light.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't give yourself enough credit!  You did a Fantastic job in doing her MU.


----------



## bellaxo812 (Jun 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LittleMaryJane* 

 
_Sorry I don't have any suggestions but her makeup looks great! You did a really nice job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerGreyness* 

 
_Ditto! I too think a salmon color might be the way to go for more perfection. Mix it with eye cream to make it smoother and then spritz with Fix and finish off with a bit of LM Secret Brightening powder.. it is THE bomb for making concealer really stay and deflect light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You don't give yourself enough credit! You did a Fantastic job in doing her MU.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you, I appreciate it. I am my own worst critic. I'm always looking for ways to improve, but I guess that's what makes you a MA, always learning.


----------

